# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  small landing

## dzcook56

put this in decking but think this might be a better place to enquire  want to put a side entrance on my house will need to put in a small 1000 x 950 landing on it for the steps to attach ( recycling old steel and wood steps  from rear of house ) , the house stumps are 75 x 75 gal would i need to make the landing stumps ( working on two ) the same size or could i go smaller ? with the weight of steps etc coming off it ? would be gal posts  was thinking about 50 x 50  or less  ?  steps will come up parallel to the house to the 950 wide side of landing

----------


## seriph1

Two "might" be ok provided of course, that they are the outriggers and the other end of the landing is strongly fixed to the house ... I feel 50mm could fail in service under sufficient load.  
How high is the landing?

----------


## dzcook56

landing is about 1200 high , and was going to attach  ( bearer?  ) to side of house and take  (joists ? )  across  to steel angle  and  wood   ( bearer ? ) between stumps ( steel angle will run full width of  space between  stumps  with wooden  (  bearer )  on top ,bolted and welded in place )
think i will go up to the same size as stumps  ?

----------

